# New Releases on 30th August



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some White Dwarf leaks have confirmed two new releases this weekend, on the 30th to be specific.

These are _The Doom of Dragonback_ by Gav Thorpe, a Time of Legends novel;







LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

That cant be right, Black Library usually have the releases on a friday. Plus The Return of Nagash is out this friday.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> That cant be right, Black Library usually have the releases on a friday. Plus The Return of Nagash is out this friday.


Maybe the 29th then. I'm just posting what someone else said.



Bolthole said:


> Once again, WD spoilers and leaks:
> 
> ToLoom of Dragonback out this weekend. Also,the new G&F book on the same day.
> 
> ...



LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

ToL Doom of Dragonback, Kinslayer and The Return of Nagash have just become available on Black Library. As well several other value story collections of older material, with appearently a few new stories sprinkled in.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Nagash and Kinslayer bought. Thanks for the reminder Lucian :grin:

Nagash is fantastic. Let's start a spoiler thread :grin:


----------

